# pool; filter pump not working gfci breaker will not reset



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you an electrician?


----------



## Pro Home Improvement (Mar 18, 2011)

yes i am.... i still need help every now and then... just hoping to get a couple questions answered?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It sounds like a bad wire/splice. If you read 240V and then turn the pump on it usually means that a wire is making the connection but just barely. Are these wires underground? Is there a splice. It could be a breaker so take it out and try a standard dp and see if it works. If it does you can bet the breaker was bad.


----------



## Pro Home Improvement (Mar 18, 2011)

I have tried bypassing the gfi and it does not kick the breaker but still does not start the motor


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pro Home Improvement said:


> I have tried bypassing the gfi and it does not kick the breaker but still does not start the motor


Stop what you're doing and call a real electrician. Please. Your "test" so far was not only dangerous, but profoundly stupid. For that reason, I will declare you so profoundly stupid that you will not be able to figure this out on your own or with assistance. Fess up.... you're not really an electrician, are you?


----------



## Pro Home Improvement (Mar 18, 2011)

i have tried bypassing the gfi breaker and it does not kick the breaker but still wont start the motor?...i dont know if the gfi breaker is in this circuit? how do they wire that on the 220vac ?...on 1 leg?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

